# Rechtslage Krebse fangen



## junior_accountant (30. August 2011)

Ich habe mich über das Krebse fangen informiert und würde es auch sehr gerne versuchen. Vorher muss ich aber nur klären ob das überhaupt legitim ist. Hier in Deutschland hat man doch für jeden nur erdenklichen Vorgang irgendwelche Gesetze in die Welt gesetzt.

Ich würde sehr gerne in BW auf Krebse angeln. Auf der Karte steht "Zwei Handangeln" erlaubt.

Krebse kann man nun mal nicht mit der Angeln fangen. Oder ????

Das heißt ich müsste einen Krebsteller benutzen. Muss ich vorher die Genehmigung des Fischereirechtsinhabers einholen oder darf einfach so die Krebsjagt starten.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. August 2011)

*AW: Rechtslage Krebse fangen*

Naja erstmal solltest Du schauen welchen Krebs Du da fangen willst. Einfach mal so diesen und jenen Krebs erhaschen is in DE natürlich nicht drin. Da gibt es auch schwer geschützte Arten. 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Smanhu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Rechtslage Krebse fangen*

Hey,


Mein Tipp:
Aber am Besten ist, bei den Zuständigen fürs Gewässer nachfragen! Auch welche Krebsart du da entnehmen darfst. Ist extrem wichtig, weil der einheimische Edelkrebs und der Steinkrebs fast überall streng geschützt ist. In BW gibts meines Wissens (hatte ich im Internet mal gelesen) nur noch im Schwarzwald an wenigen Flußquellen einen halbwegs gesunden Bestand der Edelkrebse.
Deswegen informier dich bei den Zuständigen. Da bist auf der sicheren Seite! Kannst ja mal posten was die dir gesagt haben! Würd mich auch mal interessieren!

Hier mal n Link mit Infos. Is zwar speziell für Rheinland Pfalz, aber is sehr interessant.

http://www.flusskrebse-rlp.de/PDF/Fl...land-Pfalz.pdf

Gruß


----------



## Sneep (31. August 2011)

*AW: Rechtslage Krebse fangen*

Hallo,

rechtlich ist das eindeutig.

Du darfst nur Fanggeräte benutzen, die auf dem Erlaubnisschein aufgeführt sind. Das sind in deinem Fall 2 Ruten. Setzt du weiteres Gerät ein, ist das Fischwilderei, wenn der Inhaber des Fischrechtes oder der Pächter dich anzeigen.

Wenn der Herausgeber des Erlaubnisscheines eine Reuse oder einen Krebsteller nach trägt, ist das selbstverständlich möglich.

Die für dein Bundesland gültigen Maße und Schonzeiten findest du in  der jeweiligen Landesfischereiverordnung.

Für die Arterkennung schau hier nach:
http://www.edelkrebsprojektnrw.de/krebse_frame.htm

SneEp


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Rechtslage Krebse fangen*

Wir haben zum Beispiel extra ein Mindestmaß für Krebse auf den Erlaubnisscheinen aufgelistet - ein Krebsteller ist aber nicht als Fanggerät angegeben. |kopfkrat
Aber es geht ja auch so! Ich konnte zum Beispiel auf einen grundnah geführten schmalen Effzett schon einen überlisten |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (31. August 2011)

*AW: Rechtslage Krebse fangen*

Da habe ich ne Adresse wo du in BW mal mit Krebstellern auf die Krabbler
gehen kannst.
An der Elsenz, werden meiner Kenntnis nach  Karten verkauft, um damit die reichlich vorhandenen Ami-Krebse zu dezimieren!
Vor ein paar Jahren gab es dort, mir glaubhaft mitgeteilte Fänge, von bis
zu 400 Kg auf 8 Krebsteller an nem Vormittag!!!

Hier gibt es ein paar Berichte vom krebbseln:

http://www.sav-bammental.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=58

http://www.bruchsal-sfv.de/documents/wissenswertes/krebs.htm

http://www.holger-knoth.de/content/bilder/krebfischen


Hier gibt es Tageskarten fürn 10er:

http://www.rolandsanglertreff.de/

Taxidermist


----------



## junior_accountant (1. September 2011)

*AW: Rechtslage Krebse fangen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> rechtlich ist das eindeutig.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte mir das fast schon. Ich habe in der Landesfischereiverordnung für Baden Württemberg nachgesehen.
Edelkrebse dürfen außerhalb der Schonzeiten beangelt werden.
Edelkrebs:
(Weibchen:1.10 bis 10 Juli)
(Männchen:1.10 bis 31. Dezember)
(Steinkrebs: 1.10 bis 10.Juli)

Die Übrigen dürfen ganzjährig entnommen werden.


Ich hoffe das mir der Fischereiberechtigte  einen Krebsteller oder eine Senke (geht ja auch) nach trägt.


----------

